# Aga Khan Result 2014



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Any idea when the Aga khan MBBS result will be out??


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

No idea as of now... will probably come in the next week before 8th...

by the way how was your test?

any luck with your clock complaint?

PLUS are you ready to pay the enormous fees?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

But they said end of JULY! :arghh:

If you've seen my complaint wali thread then I dont think you need to ask that. 
How was YOUR test? Give me all the details! Did the clock thing bother you?

Nope. They dont seem to give enough of a **** to even reply. 

Yesss! Aku is THE uni for me!


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Uhhh ... the clock thing was a total pain in the A** ! I thought about wearing my wrist watch a couple of times... don't know why I didn't do it though.... should've worn it without giving a damn about what they say... still regret it 

I had to leave a few questions just because of lack of time... improper time management.... :S the ultimate mistake...

How was your NET ? How much did you score in it? did ALEVLES or FSc... plus score please... hope i'm not asking too much 

Oh and final question... Is your dad the CEO of Mobilink?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

But they did have it written on the admit card that wrist watches werent allowed, no? :S

I know what you mean. I had to leave loads more questions! It wasnt our fault it was their mistake!
PLEASE tell me you emailed AND rang them up to complain! 

What makes you think I did the NET test? 
A level. You? And np, I dont mind. 

Haha. No. He's a smuggler. 

([email protected] your dp! WHAT has the world done to House?! xD )


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahhhh man! It sucks... no one cares if we left questions 

I emailed them but of no use... I didn't call them up because they said not to 

You're a pre med student ... you must've given the NET 

I did FSc... your grades in alevels and olevels? also did you apply for SAT seats?

I've the utmost respet for smugglers 

(My House dp is original.... it's actually house in a wedding dress  )


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

They should! What do you think you will score? 

Noway! :!: Did they atleast reply to the email you sent them?? 

& what if I did not? 

I havent given SAT. I heard the competition for those seats is veryyy tough!

Then you'll get along with my family just fine. 

Which uni would be your 1st preference?

(My point exactly!  )


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

No idea about score...  what do you think you'll score???

no they didn't reply... 

if you didn't give it then you chose wisely 

yes, I've heard one needs 2300+ to be able to do well...

hahahahahaha.... i'm too young to die... 

By preference are you talking about UHS?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Sameee. 

How rude... Call them!

Thanks.  

That is really crazy!! Too many kids are competing for too few seats!

I mean generally, UHS included.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahhhh.... Not sure about them yet... what about you?

Another day passed and still no letter... :/


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

answer?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

I wont be able to decide till this Aku thing gets done with! :?
Did you call them??

- - - Updated - - -

My friend just told me they have sent the letters!!!!!!!


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

SOConfused said:


> I wont be able to decide till this Aku thing gets done with! :?
> Did you call them??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Has she recieved the letter? Did she pass the test? If so what is the passing percentage for science and English this year?


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't received my letter yet. Where is your friend from?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

No she hasnt received the letter. She called and they told her they had mailed the letters so we will probably get them tomorrow!

- - - Updated - - -

She is from Lahore. What about you? & how was your test?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

I dont think they hve sent it. No letters in Karachi as well.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

SIGHHHHHHHH! 
I still have a gut feeling tomorrow is the day!


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah i've heard that we'll be getting the letters most probably by tomorrow. If not, it'll definitely come out before this week comes to an end. 
I'm from Karachi.I neither did really good nor really bad on the test. Don't really remember how it 'went'. Let's just hope for the best.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope we get it tom. Its been a very long wait. This year there wasnt even any essay to check. I dont know why they are taking as long as last year.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw spark you have applied to ziauddin as well right? Have you submitted the admission form then?


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

I took the test at Islamabad too. I called the office of the registrar yesterday. They confirmed that we would get the result in this week. I am from Mansehra so I might get it a day later. Fingers crossed, though.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

I do intend to apply to ZU. I'm out of Pakistan right now so haven't been able to submit the form as of yet but will submit it as soon as i'm back. What about you?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

I know, righttt? 
Hey, I'm considering applying to Zia Ud Din too! Is it any good?

- - - Updated - - -

Youuuu! Why didn't you complain to the registrar about the clocks?!?!
& how was your test?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Well im not sure if I can submit it currently. The form asks us our A level grades and it also says to attach a copy of the grades. So im assuming that we have to submit the form after we get our A level results.

- - - Updated - - -

@Soconfused well if you are living in islamabad and have no family in karachi then I dont think you should. ISB has some great med schools as well. ZU as far as I know doesnt show much hospitality to out-of-city students. There is no arrangement of test centre in another city and you will have to come to karachi for the test. Also I think fpr form submission you have to get it frpm the university and no arrangments of postal orders. The biggest flaw or disadvantage is that ZU hostels are on the other side of the city. Its a one hour, or more in traffic, drive from hostel to uni. They do run shuttles though.


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

You do have a point there but i think you should call the registar's office and recheck because it clearly states that the last date of form submission is the 16th and the test is on the 24th. So better not take any chances.
SoConfused: There's no harm in applying to ZU or any other university for that matter. You gotta have the backup options. It's the second best private uni after AKU in Sindh but you do surely have better options in Punjab. Plus i do I think coming all the way from isl to khi for ZU is worth giving a second thought. It would be tough for you if you're not from the city.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

SOConfused said:


> I know, righttt?
> Hey, I'm considering applying to Zia Ud Din too! Is it any good?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


They were announcing the time every 15-20 minutes plus they tried their best to hang the clocks but either they were not working or they thought that putting them to the left/right of us was worthless. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

My friend just got her letter. We'll be getting ours soon.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Did she pass?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

Nope. She didn't make it. And i'm very surprised as she was pretty intelligent and hardworking.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

I see. What subject did she do bad in?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

The sciences. She did very well in english but those marks didn't count much in the average.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay. Keep us updated when you get yours.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha just pray it's worth updating.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

I also jusr got my result. Didnt make it 

I did very well in English. But screwed up sciences as expected. Oh well life goes on. Anyways English passing percent is 55 I think and for sciences its 67. Good luck everyone


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

That's it, I consider myself already out of the game now. 
I feel really bad for you @darkKnight. Just think of it as there are much better things awaiting to come your way and Aku was not fortunate enough to take you in.  
Apply for ZU now asap. Goodluck!


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Didn't make it either. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeh I called up and asked ZU. They said u can submit the form without the A level result. I will submit it probably by tom.

BTW dont lose hope. I have lots of friends who cleared the test. Some people did, some didnt. Bad luck for us. Do tell us if u made it or not..

And for all those who didnt make it, just think about it, the people that made it worked harder than us and had more or less attained perfection in their concept s and understanding. If ypu work harder than them in the future you wil become better doctors than them. Lession that I learned from this experience is that next time just work harder!


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

@Dark Knight, I'm SO sorry! I still haven't gotten my letter (Pray for me lots!). What did you get in the Sciences? And is the passing percentage really 67%? :!:
Also, I'm so NOT applying to ZU now!

- - - Updated - - -

@spark: Dark Knight has a point. I can't possibly come all the way to Karachi just to give the entry test! Would've applied otherwise. 

- - - Updated - - -

Um, no. There was mismanagement because of which they didnt have any clocks to be put up! And during the last 45 minutes, they skipped the 30 minute mark! I dont know about you but most of us suffered because of all that!
SO sorry about your result!  How much did you miss the mark by? And when did you get your result?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

I got 78 in English and 64 in Sciences.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

And what was the passing percentage in Sciences?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

67


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Oooh, that's tough! 

- - - Updated - - -

If anybody else would like to join in & tell us their Aku stuff, you're more than welcome to!


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

I still haven't got the letter. .. Did you get in SOConfused?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

No word yet... Weird. Lagta hai Pakistan Post sai mail keeya hai unhon nai!


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Call the uni and ask them for the result.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

I did. They gave me a TCS tracking number, thats it. 
Did they tell you your result?


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Nope they told me to wait for the result  ... but i know i friend whom they did tell the result... P.S He made it!


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

That's nice! Congrats! When is his interview? & where?


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

@SoConfused: did you get the letter? I haven't got mine as yet.. pretty weird as almost everyone's got theirs.


----------



## neha zahra (May 5, 2014)

I also haven't gotten my result yet everyone else I know got it yesterday. How can I contact the university? Should I call the registerar's office?


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Can someone here tell me the merit of fmh for medical imaging tech??


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahhhh... didn't make it :/ got 94% in english... but 60% in sciences...  did you make it SOConfused?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 12, 2013)

so none of you passed the test? i got 67.1 in sciences and 77 in english and made it


----------



## neha zahra (May 5, 2014)

I STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN MY RESULT! Someone anyone, please tell me what to do :'(


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Didnt make it. Got 66.83% in Sciences and 92% in English. Heart breaking.

- - - Updated - - -

Call the university! If they tell you your result over the phone, it means you made it! If they pretend like they don't have your result, it means you didn't.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

This is truly hearth breaking. Just 0.17. And keeping in mind that you had problems at your center, you would have made it if it weren't the center.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for that. 
But the admin doesn't want to do anything to make up for their mistake so what can I do?  So disappointed in Aku!


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

Didn't make it either.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

*Tight virtual hugs all around!*


----------



## spark (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha thanks @SoConfused.


----------

